# Just a couple for C&C



## artoledo (Dec 14, 2010)

Shot this for a magazine a couple of days ago and wanted to get some C&C from you guys. Usually you guys are brutally honest so please tear them apart.


----------



## artoledo (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm wondering how these will be used...  an auto mag...  a men's mag...  swimsuits?

That would help me offer an appropriate critique.

-Pete


----------



## artoledo (Dec 14, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> I'm wondering how these will be used... an auto mag... a men's mag... swimsuits?
> 
> That would help me offer an appropriate critique.
> 
> -Pete


 It is a mag that showcases women with cars.


----------



## MPPhoto (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome photos, what was your lighting setup?


----------



## rub (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the lighting is great. In 1 I would like to have seen less door frame and maybe more of her arm.  You can see a bit of her wrist at the bottom, and its a bit distracting once you see it, but it doesnt jump out at you or anything.

Lighting in 2 is great as well, but a touch softer light might leave a more appealing shadow on her stomach (from her hand) and cleavage (from her necklace).

What bothers me in 2 is her hand being cut off and the ugly building in the background.  I bet a different location and you taking a bit step back would make it much better.  Bout overall I think they are strong.  Good work!


----------



## artoledo (Dec 14, 2010)

MPPhoto said:


> Awesome photos, what was your lighting setup?


Thank you. My setup for the frontal shots were, AB800 w/7in reflector far right, ABR800 (Ringflash) Camera left, AB800 w/22in Beauty Dish Camera right.
For the inside the car shot, ABR800 Camera left pointed at her, AB800 w/22in Beauty Dish camera right, SB-900 w/diffuser in front seat pointed at her.



rub said:


> I think the lighting is great. In 1 I would like to have seen less door frame and maybe more of her arm.  You can see a bit of her wrist at the bottom, and its a bit distracting once you see it, but it doesnt jump out at you or anything.
> 
> Lighting in 2 is great as well, but a touch softer light might leave a more appealing shadow on her stomach (from her hand) and cleavage (from her necklace).
> 
> What bothers me in 2 is her hand being cut off and the ugly building in the background.  I bet a different location and you taking a bit step back would make it much better.  Bout overall I think they are strong.  Good work!


Thank you. These are just some of the shots, but I do have shots where these are corrected. Thank you so much


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2010)

C&C per req:

1.  Good lighting here, but just a touch hot on her face.  I'm really not fussed on the composition though. There are too many bits of her cropped/missing and the bit of wrist at the bottom is very distracting.  If this is about the girl, then I'd like to see a shot through the windshield so we see her, or at least from farther left and maybe just enough of the car so that it situates the viewer.  If it's about the car, then perhaps a shot pulled back showing more of the car, say 'A' pillar to rear wheel.

2.  Again a little hot in the face, and the necklace really doesn't work in my opinion.  This would have been a MUCH stronger shot with a different background; given the style of car, how about finding a building covered with bright graffiti?  I'd also like to see her leaning on the car or connecting with it.  As-is, there's not enough car or woman to work for me.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## Lisa Holloway (Dec 15, 2010)

Lighting and processing look great.  I'm not liking the hand crop in #2, but that's all I've got!  Great work!


----------



## artoledo (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is another I had sitting in flickr. No chops here. Just above the knee.


----------



## rub (Dec 17, 2010)

Again, the lighting looks great to me, but the crocked horizon, centered subject, busy background, tree on the right just take so much away from the car and model.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 17, 2010)

There's no EXIF data in the image, but these appear to me to be shot with a very small aperture; why such great DoF?  Have you considered using long glass from further back and larger aperture?


----------



## artoledo (Dec 27, 2010)

rub said:


> Again, the lighting looks great to me, but the crocked horizon, centered subject, busy background, tree on the right just take so much away from the car and model.


 The horizon seems crooked because of the direction the track is going. 
I agree with the busy background. 



tirediron said:


> There's no EXIF data in the image, but these appear to me to be shot with a very small aperture; why such great DoF? Have you considered using long glass from further back and larger aperture?


 This was shot at f/16. I have a couple with long glass but the aperture was still small. The issue I was having was that if used a larger aperture the picture would be blown out due to my Alien Bees and Cybersync triggers. Unfortunately, I cannot sync faster than 1/250s.


----------



## atabrem (Dec 28, 2010)

what lens are you using in these?  there is a LOT of distortion and it's driving me crazy.  im a big nit picker when it comes to limb chops.. her arm completly disapears in 1, and it looks off to me cropped that way.. in two, her knuckles are getting chopped.. limb chops look really ameture.. and the rest of your processing don't look ameture. maybe think about giving these a different crop. preferably a wider crop since your submitting these to a car mag.. they want to see the car with a girl, not a girl with a car.


----------



## ringokid (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the 3rd picture the best because the first 2 just like everyone else is saying have drawbacks because certain pieces that people notice are cut off. And knowing alot about cars is a plus here because certain things people are attracted to about the cars are missing atleast in cars like those...(Lame cars according to me but i wont be biased) The wheels possibly would be attractive and bring more balance to the shot. I dont like the background/setting that you chose for the scene. And i see a few things that arent meant to be in the shot as in they dont have a purpose. mainly the building and in the first pic i think the sunroof in the car is quite discracting from the portrait of the person because i think she is the centerpoint. Pictures otherwise have great quaulity and lighting in my books, good job. 

Im a noobie to this forum but i like art and im just stating my opinion .


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like some lowrider mag photos I've seen, I like them.. except the last one because the skin looks so over processed(on her legs).


----------



## artoledo (Feb 4, 2011)

atabrem said:


> what lens are you using in these? there is a LOT of distortion and it's driving me crazy. im a big nit picker when it comes to limb chops.. her arm completly disapears in 1, and it looks off to me cropped that way.. in two, her knuckles are getting chopped.. limb chops look really ameture.. and the rest of your processing don't look ameture. maybe think about giving these a different crop. preferably a wider crop since your submitting these to a car mag.. they want to see the car with a girl, not a girl with a car.


 
Some are shot with a wide angle and that is why you are getting distortion. If I were shooting with primes and glass that has no distortion, my photos would look like every other photographers work in the magazines. I agree the limb chops are amateur. Unfortunately, I cannot post the ones without the chops until the issue is printed. Also, the magazine isnt so much concerned about the car since it is a magazine featuring the model with a car. Not much attention is drawn at the car.



ringokid said:


> I like the 3rd picture the best because the first 2 just like everyone else is saying have drawbacks because certain pieces that people notice are cut off. And knowing alot about cars is a plus here because certain things people are attracted to about the cars are missing atleast in cars like those...(Lame cars according to me but i wont be biased) The wheels possibly would be attractive and bring more balance to the shot. I dont like the background/setting that you chose for the scene. And i see a few things that arent meant to be in the shot as in they dont have a purpose. mainly the building and in the first pic i think the sunroof in the car is quite discracting from the portrait of the person because i think she is the centerpoint. Pictures otherwise have great quaulity and lighting in my books, good job.
> 
> Im a noobie to this forum but i like art and im just stating my opinion .


 
I get it. Absolutely right.




R.D. said:


> Looks like some lowrider mag photos I've seen, I like them.. except the last one because the skin looks so over processed(on her legs).


 Yes they are. 

Here is another with some wheels and no chops. Sorry for the pose.  The editor wrote, "the more skin, the better.".


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 4, 2011)

So is it safe to say we should never cut off at a joint?


----------



## R.D. (Feb 5, 2011)

artoledo said:


> Here is another with some wheels and no chops. Sorry for the pose.  The editor wrote, "the more skin, the better.".




wow.. enough said, I don't mind the pose.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 5, 2011)

1st pic i dont mind to much, yeah you cut off the limbs a bit but seeing how most photos are thrown in the magazines id rather have a bit closer shot of her then of something farther away that is to small once the magazine gets ahold of it and makes it smaller as some side shot or something.  

2nd one i like other then the building is distracting to me.


----------



## artoledo (Feb 7, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> So is it safe to say we should never cut off at a joint?


 
I think that it is all a matter of opinion. I dont mind it some times. Other times I do.


----------



## raryke (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice shots! I really need to upgrade to some AB's lighting


----------



## Jeatley (Feb 25, 2011)

My opinion is that every shot has a little too much flash   you could do high speed sync. or turn the flashes down?   to get around the 1/250th shutter speed.  Also bring the ISO as low as it goes.  I think you are cannon that would be my guess?    Kinda distracting back grounds in almost all of them.  Also bring the flash closer to straight on to get rid of some of the shadows.

the last one I hate that harsh shadow on her face


----------



## gsgary (Feb 26, 2011)

If woman in the US drive round in bra and knickers i'm coming over there to live


----------

